# VS blower static



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

So if I have a VS blower.

And I measure .5" static on the return, and .35" on the supply, total of .85".
And I decrease the static pressure on the return by .2". What will my new supply static be.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

19


Don't know if this is right or not, but I'm re-reading Stepen King's Dark Tower series and I'm at the part where everything adds up to 19, so it seemed appropriate.:laughing:

How are you decreasing the return static? Your supply static should remain the same if you don't do anything to the supply distribution system. A VS blower is going to strive to achieve the same cfm no matter what, so you still have the same amount of air going through the same supply ducting system.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Yes it will remain the same in the example I gave.

I was hoping to see others give answers.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

FFFTTT..no clue here...still trying to get training from my wholesaler on VS equip.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

beenthere said:


> Yes it will remain the same in the example I gave.
> 
> I was hoping to see others give answers.


Sorry:sad:

Bad RoBo:furious:


----------



## moshei (Jun 21, 2012)

Static always present in the beginning but it will fade from time to time when your using.


----------

